# [rdesktop] Probleme de clavier

## Gronono

Bonjour,

J'utilise rdesktop pour me connecter à un windows distant. Ca marche plus tôt bien mais lorsque j'essaye de taper des lettres accentués ou autres caractères spéciaux, windows affiche n'importe quoi et dans la console j'ai le warning suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: No translation for (keysym 0xfe51, dead_acute

 

D'après cette page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdesktop/+bug/404380, il ne faudrait pas compiler rdesktop avec le "raw keyboard patch"

 *Quote:*   

> This problem does not happen if I compile without the raw keyboard patch.

 

Mais je n'ai pas d'use flag pour désactiver ce patch :

 *equery u =net-misc/rdesktop-1.6.0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - - ao    : Use libao audio output library for sound playback
> 
>  - - debug : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml
> ...

 

Vous avez une idée de comment je peux faire ?

Merci d'avance

----------

## RaX

Gentoo n'a pas l'air de compiler rdesktop avec ce patch.

```

# Automagic dependency on libsamplerate

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${P}-sound_configure.patch

        # Fix --enable-smartcard logic

        epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${P}-smartcard_configure.patch

        eautoreconf

```

Pour ton problème je ne peux pas plus t'aider je n'utilise pas.

Bonne chance et bon week-end.

----------

## Poussin

Etrange tout ça. Personnellement je n'ai aucun problème.

Quelle commande/config utilises tu pour lancer le bouzon?

Perso je fais un 

```
rdesktop -k fr-be ma.machine.a.moi
```

 et tout roule

Config du sys en utf8 peut-etre? Quid de la valeur de $LANG?

J'espère ne pas dire trop de bêtises :p

----------

## Gronono

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu besoin de me reconnecter en rdesktop.

Je ne suis pas devant mon pc mais j'utilise la commande suivante :

```
rdesktop -g 80% ip.remote
```

Je pense que mon système est en full UTF-8 (mais j'en suis pas complètement sure).

Je regarderai ce soir.

Merci de vos réponses.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Je confirme je suis bien en UTF-8 : LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

----------

